

Mysql pathological case? - redduck666
http://almirkaric.com/2010/8/4/mysql-pathological-case/

======
moe
I don't know about this particular case but MySQL generally performs poorly on
complex queries. That includes anything involving subqueries and all but the
simplest joins.

